# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  حذف index.php در کد اگنایتر

## amin_sltny

سلام دوستان من می خوام آدرس example.com/index.php/controllername را به example.com/controllername تغییر بدم توی پوشم یه فایل .htdaccess درست کردم و کد زیر را نوشتم ولی خطای 404 میده در codeigniter:





RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule . index.php [L] 

لطفا راهنماییم کنید باید چه کنم

----------


## pary_daryayi

باید این رو هم در مسیر config.php به این شکل ست کنید :

$config['index_page'] = '';

----------


## joker

در صورتی هم که از کدایگنایتر تحت IIS ویندوز استفاده میکنید برای حذف کردن index.php باید افزونه Microsoft URL Rewrite Module
 را روی سیستم عامل ویندوزتون نصب کنید
به ماژولهای IIS این امکان را اضافه میکنه که بتونید index.php را از آدرسها حذف کنید
اسم فایل rewrite_2.0_rtw_x86.msi را توی گوگل سرچ کنید برای ورژنهای مختلف iis از سایت میکروسافت قابل دانلود هست.

----------


## arash691

اینو بنویس 
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteEngine On
    RewriteBase /folder of project's name
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
    RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?$1 [L,NC,QSA]

----------


## godofphp

اول از همه باید افزونه ی *mod_rewriter* را فعال کنید 
بعد از اون باید توی فایل .haccess این کد رو درج کنی : 


RewriteEngine onRewriteCond $1 !^(index\.php|assets|captcha)RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php/$1 [L]
توجه کنید که فایل assets در کدهای بالا اجازه دسترسی داده شده است و فایل index.php و captcha 
هر فایلی که میخاهید کاربر دسترسی مستقیم داشته باشه رو باید قید کنید

----------


## A.ardalan far

سلام دوستان . من هم همین مشکل دارم اما روش های که دوستان گفته بودم رو تست کردم نتیجه نداد

----------


## mikrob

سلام
منم همچین مشکلی رو دارم.

----------


## Morteza

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule .* index.php/$0 [PT,L]

----------

